# Useless Billy celebrating St. Patrick's day with a green tooth. #289



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Said it looked nice.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Booya goot one Boss


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

said it looks nice with his other one the gold one.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

said he don't care about no
pot of gold he gonna sell reebs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

He got to steal them first KRun.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Erebody else in 288. It is closed I tell you.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

A pic before the accident.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Well, gonna head on down to the WW and beat the crowd.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Have fun Boss be safe


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

karen936 said:


> A pic before the accident.



Billy was shore an ugly youngin. I don't blame the Cartwrong brothers.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was shore an ugly youngin. I don't blame the Cartwrong brothers.



LOL he aint to purty


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Hate to leave you in here by yourself KRun.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

But I gotta go.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

It's ok Boss


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

Useles billy say's he's gonna go luck
for 4 leaf tables say's he heard they were 
good luck.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

I found this one. Goodun bo$$


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

I think billy has more than one green tooth


----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Seriously


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Woohoo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Bumbadeeduh


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 17, 2015)

Bo$$ gonna get drunked up and eat cabbage.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 17, 2015)

Billy only got one green toof.  






shoot... Billy only got one toof.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Where?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 17, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm done for tonight


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2015)

Mama said they'd be days like this....


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 17, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Mama said they'd be days like this....



She said they would come in bunches like bananas too.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Do yo thang gurl


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> She said they would come in bunches like bananas too.



That's true too.

It was with a heavy heart that i told the guy that runs my stewart county lease that i was done. I'll try to turkey hunt some, but with everything going on right now, i just couldn't make myself renew.
In other news, my youngest daughter got engaged today. Poor guy has no idea what he's getting into.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats bama


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope you don't get coned  into a high profile wedding.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

I never understood the concept of spending $20k for a wedding.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> I never understood the concept of spending $20k for a wedding.


People like to make their daughters happy and some spare no expense.
It won't be a problem for her since we told her she's pretty much on her own.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 17, 2015)

Got a new lease in troup county today, looked it ver and I'm pumped.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 17, 2015)

Congrats bama! I know your a proud daddy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Mar 17, 2015)

Lil nut done got two turkeys!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Love my Tragher Pnut.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

WW was packed tonight, until Billy and his brother got into a fight with Alonzo Deerfield.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack tore up the crappie with his cork popping this afternoon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

He also lost a 3-4lb bass right at the boat. We were going to do. A billy photo opp before it broke off


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Soo anything useful going on today?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


>



Those look GOOD!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks dhd I had a good time. I want that pic to show off.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

He was a good one Mig. So so close. We'll try again!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Popping crappie master flop


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuzzy poppin cork crappie king.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Them crappie demanded action today


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

We caught mixed bag of 25 whites and hybrids today.It's still a couple weeks off and with the coming full moon it should be on fire


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Bass were fat like foot balls


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Them some pretty fish. FH


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

hawk that's a good 'un. Is you gettin commission off that ad?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 17, 2015)

Man, yall been fishing while I been working. I can't find any free time to fish here lately. I'm off tomorrow but I got a Dr appointment and gotta take my son to dentist


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Bass were fat like foot balls



Did you kick them?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

I caught a shoe one time but it didn't fit me.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 17, 2015)

Bird looks good pnut


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Said it looked nice.



billy celebrates wiff his green toof erry day!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> hawk that's a good 'un. Is you gettin commission off that ad?




I'm tryin!!!
Pro staff stuff there.Workin on another patch.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Did you kick them?



I kicked them good I was mad cause I was crappy fishing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Bass bites my minnow I'll kick him good


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuzzy gives the bass a sore lip when they bite his crappy minner


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm tryin!!!
> Pro staff stuff there.Workin on another patch.



You could just be a free stuff patch jockey pro staffer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Fuzzy gives the bass a sore lip when they bite his crappy minner



Bucket mouth trash fish


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

JB gonna be mad seein big whites like that. He won't sleep a wink tonite


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuzzy Truth.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

mig i like your avatar pic. But one thing keeps bugging me. Did y'all get assigned seats or did you just take the last one?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> You could just be a free stuff patch jockey pro staffer



I got to get me a fishin shirt first.That way my buddy can look at the Alabama gang lookin at me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I sit people scatter.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I caught my fish while wearing a printed salt life shirt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Jb need to fish with printed good luck fishing t shirts.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 17, 2015)

have you learned how to scream at those fish when you get 'em in? Teach 'em a lesson for you catchin those fish.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Jb who are you are you who who now tell me who are you.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuzzy don't let nobody sit on his bench.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I saw Rick Flairs grandpa on the river today.Me and my buddy would say Woooooo everytime he motored by us.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't share a bench I sit alone yes all by my self....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I saw Rick Flairs grandpa on the river today.Me and my buddy would say Woooooo everytime he motored by us.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Jb fish flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Lols I see you.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


>



My buddy ask me you think that's his real hair?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm fired up to go catch more fish... The fishing fever done gotta holt of me.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Fuzzy can punt a bass at least 40 yards


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Hey



Dhd tellem I'm fuzzier in person


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> JB gonna be mad seein big whites like that. He won't sleep a wink tonite



I had a tough day today.....from a car buying disaster to poor fishin', to JB JR not gettin' in the game......


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

He can punt one over 50 when he's really mad


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Fuzzy can punt a bass at least 40 yards



We will get them trash fish out dhd, throw them on the bank for the beavers to eat


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Dhd tellem I'm fuzzier in person



That boy don't need a sweater in the winter!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

The whites were not where I left them, I am certain of it.  We caught 8 crappie, 3 whites, and 3 spots in a place where I was in em thick last weekend.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> We will get them trash fish out dhd, throw them on the bank for the beavers to eat



They got to go!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

That stinks JB..


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I had a tough day today.....from a car buying disaster to poor fishin', to JB JR not gettin' in the game......



It's hard for a man to concentrate on fishin  when his wife is runnin round trying to buy a car..........Tell her to be patient and the right one will come along after spring.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I had a tough day today.....from a car buying disaster to poor fishin', to JB JR not gettin' in the game......



Sorry to hear this JB. Tommorow will be a good day!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> The whites were not where I left them, I am certain of it.  We caught 8 crappie, 3 whites, and 3 spots in a place where I was in em thick last weekend.



They on the move JB


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice from fish by the way Fish Hawk


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Jb need to fish with printed good luck fishing t shirts.



I want a shirt with a big bass jumping on it......maybe a crankbait and a happy fisherman in the background.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

BAss T Flop ^^^^^


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

We have an osprey taking up residence in our pond.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

He's purty


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Good flop JB


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It's hard for a man to concentrate on fishin  when his wife is runnin round trying to buy a car..........Tell her to be patient and the right one will come along after spring.



 

She did real good, and ended up not needin' me for anything.  Dang trade in decided to break on us this mornin'.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Nice from fish by the way Fish Hawk



Cant wait till the big hybrids and stripers move in.They will sure nuff skretch your line


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Sorry to hear this JB. Tommorow will be a good day!!



Thanks DHD


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> She did real good, and ended up not needin' me for anything. * Dang trade in decided to break on us this mornin*'.



Dang that stinks


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Gonna head to the sack fellas...ya'll hold the fort down and continue to be useless!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Did y'all get a CSR jb?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Car


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm almost done 330am comes fast


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice pics, FH.  The fish were just really scattered today.  I went further upstream than where I found em, and we would pick up one here and there, the crappie we caught were nice sized.  Other boats seemed to be having similar luck. 

But, I was on the lake, and not in a cube.  I saw five gobblers and a red fox.  Hard to complain too much.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> We have an osprey taking up residence in our pond.


Yea I decided it was a great pond and the fish pickin was gonna be easy


deerhuntingdawg said:


> He's purty



Thanks


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

As of now, we have a deal on a vehicle.  It is being delivered this weekend, so, I'm not gonna say we got one until keys are in hand.  After this mornin's debacle, who knows what's gonna happen.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

Scraps take over the night shift I'm out


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Nice pics, FH.  The fish were just really scattered today.  I went further upstream than where I found em, and we would pick up one here and there, the crappie we caught were nice sized.  Other boats seemed to be having similar luck.
> 
> But, I was on the lake, and not in a cube.  I saw five gobblers and a red fox.  Hard to complain too much.



They were the same for us.....Hard to complain when your on the river whether you catch them good or not, sounds like yall had a great day


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 17, 2015)

As long as she is happy Jb


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

Watching turkeys fly across a lake is very cool.  Two gobblers ended up fishing just up a hill from us, I've not seen that before.  These birds were hammerin' and in saw a few in full strut.  I was getting one to respond to my horrible turkey clucks.  Dumb birds.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

Migmack said:


> As long as she is happy Jb



Yep.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> She did real good, and ended up not needin' me for anything.  Dang trade in decided to break on us this mornin'.




Dang, if the car is paid off, I wouldn't even consider a trade in. With the web nowadays, its just so easy to sell yourself for more than trade in value. We didn't trade in ours, wife sold it on Facebook in two days after putting it up. Only took her 5 months of me herassing her to post it, so it just sat there. Smh


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Watching turkeys fly across a lake is very cool.  Two gobblers ended up fishing just up a hill from us, I've not seen that before.  These birds were hammerin' and in saw a few in full strut.  I was getting one to respond to my horrible turkey clucks.  Dumb birds.



All we saw was some buzzards and Rick Flair's grandpa.
Woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Watching turkeys fly across a lake is very cool.  Two gobblers ended up fishing just up a hill from us, I've not seen that before.  These birds were hammerin' and in saw a few in full strut.  I was getting one to respond to my horrible turkey clucks.  Dumb birds.



Put a shotgun in your hand and they won't be as dumb as you think. Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dang, if the car is paid off, I wouldn't even consider a trade in. With the web nowadays, its just so easy to sell yourself for more than trade in value. We didn't trade in ours, wife sold it on Facebook in two days after putting it up. Only took her 5 months of me herassing her to post it, so it just sat there. Smh



We are working through the options.  But, I already have an old Bronco taking up space in the driveway waiting for JB JR to get old enough to drive it.  Don't think I got anywhere to put another one.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm fading fast.See yall tomorrow and will get up with you in the a.m. scrappy


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

mattech said:


> Put a shotgun in your hand and they won't be as dumb as you think. Lol



I swear I was close enough to kill two of em.  The fighting birds were fun to watch.  The first one was just above us on a ridge, all fanned out, with the sun behind it.  That was a cool sight.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

LAter, FH


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Night Hawk


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

I will need to see yall's fishing license.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

I only have a copy of the email they sent when I purchased it.......on the way to the lake last weekend.  Prolly should get it printed out soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I only have a copy of the email they sent when I purchased it.......on the way to the lake last weekend.  Prolly should get it printed out soon.



Sure you did.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey matt


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Migs will kick any fish that aint a crappie.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I'm out too.  Been a long day.  Nite folks.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 17, 2015)

Billy ain stolt it all, I gots mine


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Bo$$,stoopid phone keeps cutting off.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Hank


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice hat matt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nice hat matt.



That's not me. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

Night all you useless ones. Night to you also Buckfiddy.


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Night


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 17, 2015)

Did Mig say he wanted some more selfies?


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 17, 2015)

night, no selfies tonight


----------



## mattech (Mar 17, 2015)

Idk


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Herro


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Hay.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

I almost had a bass selfie...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey TP..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Take me fishing TP.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

Mornin.....Scrappy must a called in sick last night?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Let's go, Mm.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mourning ....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Lftbr its a full house


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 18, 2015)

I got a 13' gator in my greens


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Lftt


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

I just logged into my bank acct and noticed my annual bonus is there. I usually buy myself something with it. Should I get me a utility trailer or a rifle, more than likely a lever action 45-70


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Maybe some rims for the creepy minivan.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2015)

It would be a nicer gesture if you would buy me something instead, MT. I've been looking at a Ruger Super Blackhawk hunter in .44 mag.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mornin' errebody


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Mrs JB usually plans the allocation of my annual bonus.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> I just logged into my bank acct and noticed my annual bonus is there. I usually buy myself something with it. Should I get me a utility trailer or a rifle, more than likely a lever action 45-70



Get the rifle! Shouldn't even be a question if that's your only choice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

Blwoiton stuff you dont need.. buy rims for the van and fill it full sub woofers and amps....  get a bowling ball paint job too


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> It would be a nicer gesture if you would buy me something instead, MT. I've been looking at a Ruger Super Blackhawk hunter in .44 mag.



Its in the mail.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mrs JB usually plans the allocation of my annual bonus.



That's the reason I'm not getting a gun and a trailer. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Get the rifle! Shouldn't even be a question if that's your only choice.



I agree, but with a trailer when you need one, you really need one.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Blwoiton stuff you dont need.. buy rims for the van and fill it full sub woofers and amps....  get a bowling ball paint job too



I'd like to put some spinners on it too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

man, spinners are out.. taller is better now..  get you some tires with 1/4 inch of wide wall adn you duh man


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Twirnty foes?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> Twirnty foes?



quenty sixs get you mo street cred


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

You can always borrow your neighbors trailer mt


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You can always borrow your neighbors trailer mt



I usually use strang's or my fil's, I hate to borrow stuff though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

You should start a poll


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 18, 2015)

Werk, Werk, Werk....


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

I'd buy a big green egg


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Is it "rat hole" money or does Mrs Mattech know about it?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

Morning everybody


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

Matt get what ever you want


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Is it "rat hole" money or does Mrs Mattech know about it?



Don't really matter does it, when he shows up
with a new gun and a trailer the billy's gonna
be out of the bag.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Is it "rat hole" money or does Mrs Mattech know about it?



She knows about it, she knows about everything. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Don't really matter does it, when he shows up
> with a new gun and a trailer the billy's gonna
> be out of the bag.



If I showed up with a new gun she wouldn't know. I'd just put it in the gun safe when she isn't looking.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its in the mail.



Thanks, MT!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> She knows about it, she knows about everything. Lol



I guess that narrows your choices. I can hide a gun from my wife. My wife thinks they all look the same anyway. I didn't tell her when I bought a pistol recently but she found the receipt. She asked if I bought another gun and why. I said yes but that I was selling one of my other guns...I havnt gotten around to selling any guns.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I guess that narrows your choices. I can hide a gun from my wife. My wife thinks they all look the same anyway. I didn't tell her when I bought a pistol recently but she found the receipt. She asked if I bought another gun and why. I said yes but that I was selling one of my other guns...I havnt gotten around to selling any guns.




The wife and I definetly have our fights about a lot of stuff, but we are both cheap. If we decide we want something we do real good about getting together and getting a game plan together. That's one thing I feel I can brag about our relationship.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

is it saddurdee yet?


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thanks, MT!



I threw in a few hundred rounds to go with it too.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> is it saddurdee yet?



It depends


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> I threw in a few hundred rounds to go with it too.



You are a true friend, MT.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

When a tater chip falls in my lap I pick it up and eat it


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> If I showed up with a new gun she wouldn't know. I'd just put it in the gun safe when she isn't looking.



Maybe but you gonna take it out of that safe sometime.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Maybe but you gonna take it out of that safe sometime.



It be about the same as me trying to find out what curling iron of my wife's is new. I ain't got a clue. Lol


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

just keep separate bank accounts


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

works for me and my wife


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

we been married 19 yrs


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

mostly happily


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

or somewhat happily


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

happily flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't hide things from Mrs JB.  I'm one of those that gets to feeling guilty about it.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I keep all the books, but she knows what's happenin' with em.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2015)

I have not posted in here yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2015)

Now I have.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2015)

^^Thread Killer^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9378827#post9378827
Post 18

So if I cuss an the censor word comes up, its O K. Or is that a no no also. I'm so confussed ~~~~ No TAC just say it..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 18, 2015)

Migmack said:


> When a tater chip falls in my lap I pick it up and eat it



Fuzzy=very informative.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Afternoon erebody.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

I like to inform. 

Sent one of those emails prob be hated again


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> just keep separate bank accounts



We have three acct. One shared and we each have a individual acct. I'm taking this out of the shared acct.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Everyone is useful today.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> It be about the same as me trying to find out what curling iron of my wife's is new. I ain't got a clue. Lol



Thing is Matt that curling iron don't cost
the same as that gun.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

We have individual accounts because I like to keep all my cow business in one. We each have access to the other's account.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Thing is Matt that curling iron don't cost
> the same as that gun.



Guns retain their value ( I always tell my wife that ) Curling arns break.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Only problem I have with getting a new gun, is that I have ran out of space in my safe and the closet where I keep some of them.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

curling irons could be classified
as a deadly weapon if used properly


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

build a new closet Boss


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> curling irons could be classified
> as a deadly weapon if used properly



Ouch !


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> build a new closet Boss



The wife would have it full before the paint dried. And she will do it without buying anything.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

Ok then build a secret room.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> just keep separate bank accounts



The one true secret to a happy marriage. Over 20 years here.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Thing is Matt that curling iron don't cost
> the same as that gun.



Well... I'm the man, and I'll get what I want!!! Lol, jk. I'll just say my wife don't want for nothing. I think she has a coach purse for everyday of the week, not to mention all the jewelry, and other stuff she buys. 


  She stayed at home with the kids for 8 years and she was very low maintenance, then when she went to work last year, I told her she needed to upgrade her wardrobe. For six months, everyday I came home there was a box on the front porch with cloths, boots, shoes, jewelry. You name it. Lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> Well... I'm the man, and I'll get what I want!!! Lol, jk. I'll just say my wife don't want for nothing. I think she has a coach purse for everyday of the week, not to mention all the jewelry, and other stuff she buys.
> 
> 
> She stayed at home with the kids for 8 years and she was very low maintenance, then when she went to work last year, I told her she needed to upgrade her wardrobe. For six months, everyday I came home there was a box on the front porch with cloths, boots, shoes, jewelry. You name it. Lol



That's nice Matt. Really


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> The one true secret to a happy marriage. Over 20 years here.



It really does help, I'm thinking about giving myself a raise, my "Hunting FUNd" hasn't been adjusted to keep up with inflation.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Flop^^^^™


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> That's nice Matt. Really



We have yo tell each other to spend money on ourselves. She. We go to bass pro shops, I will walk around with something for the whole time, then right before we leave I decide not to get it. Usually she will get it and go buy it, its vice versa with her. If she wants something, I have to talk her into it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

That's why you guy's work.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Friend just called me and said he had a bunch of fresh sausage ready. Got to go get some here in a little bit.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

I still got a green toothache and headache. St Pat's is happily gone till next Year.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Scrapy got some Irish blood in him.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

Amaising how much stuff can accumulate under the toolbox and behind the dogbox over the course of coon season. Found stuff I didn't know I had.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy got some Irish blood in him.



Other half is French of all things.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Amaising how much stuff can accumulate under the toolbox and behind the dogbox over the course of coon season. Found stuff I didn't know I had.



you didn't find my tool back there did ya?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> you didn't find my tool back there did ya?


Yes. Even a three inch vise and a log chain. Couple of Lixit dog waterers.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yay... Scrap found ryedirt's tewl


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Odd


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey ccherry


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey oops


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey rydert


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey hdmo3


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey 1 guest


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey ninja


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey other ninja


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Boogity


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Has anyone heard from bige


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

He must be working hard


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

are you still not gay anymore; MT???


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

I think he is on the fence.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

not literaly on the fence


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

but you know what I mean.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

i'm not really sure what you mean; durt.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

never mind then........


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

ok; thanks anyway........people like you is what makes this place so great!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 18, 2015)

Woooooooo!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm ready for a reeb.


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm ready for a reeb.



me too......we supposed to go listen for some turkeys today, but we generally drink more reeb than listening....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

scrapy found my tool in his truck bed.....and the whole time I thought you had it......


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Mattech has money burning a hole in his pocket


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

What ya got for sell


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Rydert and hdm make a cute couple


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

You can tell they are many to be together.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

They just bond


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

don't be hatin MT......


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

Well isn't that special


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

when y'all getting hitched


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

hey Karun


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not hatin' just an observation


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

purely platonic.........


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

platonic only


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

flop


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

platonic flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't think that dog believe ya


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

she is looking at me like I'm lying........


----------



## rydert (Mar 18, 2015)

might be why she stepped on the skeet thrower button.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't know what i walked in on but backing out of the thread slowly...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

rydert said:


> flop



nice flop; sweetie


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm happy for yall


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks MT; me and Durt ain't straight no more


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey errybody, bye errybody.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Not tha momma


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

By Mud.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Got my sausage and gonna fry some up tonight. The cracklins will be reay bout noon tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Mud raced on out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

People at work dont like me


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 18, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9378827#post9378827
> Post 18
> 
> So if I cuss an the censor word comes up, its O K. Or is that a no no also. I'm so confussed ~~~~ No TAC just say it..



NO you may not.  The best thing to do is not say anything that ends up saying "censored."  If the censor doesn't catch it, I highly recommend you use the edit your post function.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

It don't matter Fuzzy I like you.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm out for a while lots of company this
weekend so may not be on much. Pkgs. should
start arriving tomorrow I'm so excited. BBl.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm out for a while lots of company this
> weekend so may not be on much. Pkgs. should
> start arriving tomorrow I'm so excited. BBl.



Me too KRun.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

I am hungry, bout time to start frying some sausage.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Big pot of Brown Beans bout done.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Beans sound good


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Afternoon T.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Haddy,  KD!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Been trying to find a place to go that's warm for spring break. I think we've waited too long to start looking. So far we havnt found a place. I'm so ready to go on vacation


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Flop do TP


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Been trying to find a place to go that's warm for spring break. I think we've waited too long to start looking. So far we havnt found a place. I'm so ready to go on vacation



Gulf Shores not bad JB, specially for pier fishing and surf fishing. Good inshore fishing too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Somebody


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Anybody.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Gulf Shores not bad JB, specially for pier fishing and surf fishing. Good inshore fishing too.



We were trying to find something a little farther south so we could just about guarantee it would be warm, St Pete or Daytona area. There's a chance that it could be cool weather 1st week of April in the panhandle.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Went to St Pste twice last year. We really liked it except for all the Yankees.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Blue ridge is nice this time of year


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Not so warm


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

That's where we are going for Easter  got a nice cabin lined up  hoping to get a lil fishin in


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Sounds fun bige


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

What time should I plan to be there.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

What did I miss I'm not reading back


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

3:00 Friday


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Is be cool with that Bigs but wife wants beach. I think we found a place in St Augastine. I've never been there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

I sit alone


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Oh yea


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

St aug is cool  check out the historical stuff it's pretty interesting


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

You grillin them or baking?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Yea come on


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice flop  

Where'd mig go


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Other side of the grill with some Sticky Fangers BBQ sauce


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Rich folk eatn


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

US po folk can only afford legs


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Anybody know a place cheaper than baggets to buy a trailer?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Im hera bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Lfbbp


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> Anybody know a place cheaper than baggets to buy a trailer?



I guess you getting a trailer and not a gun?


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I guess you getting a trailer and not a gun?



Yea, your a good salesman. 


I've got a small supply of guns and no trailer. Its one of those things what might sit in the yard, but when you need one, you really need one.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

One ain't enough.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Mattech

Fixed a pot of green beans and red tators. I might go vegetarian tonight.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Chicken legs look good, M7


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Love me some grilled chicken legs.....Ima dark meat eater.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Chicken legs look good, M7



Thanks. All plated up.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey jb


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Look good 6 mag


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey MT


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> Yea, your a good salesman.
> 
> 
> I've got a small supply of guns and no trailer. Its one of those things what might sit in the yard, but when you need one, you really need one.



Dang it! I shouldn't pursue making a living in sales I guess.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Evening Matt


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

M7 makin sales for big tex trailers now


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey boss


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Stolt that one from all of ya


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Dang it! I shouldn't pursue making a living in sales I guess.



I was being for real. You might have been pushing the gun, but your the reason that helped me decide on a trailer. You helped me evaluate the pros and con's of each.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

How is everyone this fine Wednesday nite


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> How is everyone this fine Wednesday nite



Gggggreat


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Watchin chariot racin at da messican restrunt


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> I was being for real. You might have been pushing the gun, but your the reason that helped me decide on a trailer. You helped me evaluate the pros and con's of each.



I didnt think there were any cons in buying the gun


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

What up bigs?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

I guess it's easy for me to say since I own a trailer


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Are you lookin' for a big trailer?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I decided a few years back I needed a trailer, nowadays, my friends use it more than I do........but they do come in handy when it's time to make a run to the dump.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I didnt think there were any cons in buying the gun



Their ain't,but I do have several guns and no trailer. That's the only con to buying another guy.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Are you lookin' for a big trailer?



5x13 single axle would be perfect but nothing shorter than a 10'.

Mainly I want something that will haul my ATV and disc harrow together. With a 10' trailer I can turn the disc sideways. A 12' will hold them both strait. A 13' will hold two ATVs perfect.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

My driveway is full o junk.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech is going to the doublewide life.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

You checked cregslist?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yello???


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I got a big smoker, a big bronco, a little trailer, and my old pickup all crammed into a little space.  I'm "that guy" in the neighborhood.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

I've checked every website I can find. Seems like the resale for used is higher than buying new.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I pull the camper inside.......Mrs JB parks her car in the other side of the garage so she can ding it up on the metal post in the middle.  She seems to enjoy that.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> mattech is going to the doublewide life.



Trailer parkers have a lot of fun


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Baggers over in piedmont Alabama has a 5x13 for $845 and tax free if I pay cash. I can find anything even close to that local.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Yup


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've checked every website I can find. Seems like the resale for used is higher than buying new.



I decided to pay way too much and bought mine at Lowes.  I was there, the trailer was there.....just seemed right at the time.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Trailer parkers have a lot of fun



I was always jealous of the trailer Parkers when I was a kid because they had other kids to play wif. I grew up so far out in the country that I only had the dogs and sisters to play wif. ....I hope that didn't come out wrong.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I decided to pay way too much and bought mine at Lowes.  I was there, the trailer was there.....just seemed right at the time.



I've been trying to find a good deal for about three years now, honestly just none to be had. I've talked to baggets a while back they have really good deals and they pretty much make them however you want.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Kaufman up in NC is where I buy most of mine. Its a ride though. Probably wouldn't save enough to warrant the ride on that small a trailer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I was always jealous of the trailer Parkersburg when I was a kid because they had other kids to play wif. I grew up so far out in the country that I only had the dogs and sisters to play wif. ....I hope that didn't come out wrong.



We don't judge.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Kaufman up in NC is where I buy most of mine. Its a ride though. Probably wouldn't save enough to warrant the ride on that small a trailer.



I got free gas in the minivan, I'll drive to Colorado to save $20. Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

I got the 5x10 for $850 mat so that ain't a bad deal


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Check them out, mattech. I've never priced a small trailer from them but they build some good stuff.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> We don't judge.



Smh


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Never mind. They are not even close on a 13 footer.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Billy had two black bears follow him around Redlands WMA so he left.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Never mind. They are not even close on a 13 footer.



Yea, I just checked them out. They seem like a quality product, but the price is a little higher.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

This is who I've been looking at.

http://baggettstrailerconnection.com/items.asp?CID=4&offset=0


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Black bears gots the hydrophoby


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

Whats up fellers?Billy got him enough for supper.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Is any turkey gun legal for bears on WMA during turkey season?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice FH


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Whats up fellers?Billy got him enough for supper.



Got a couple of decent bream in there too Hawk.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr is back.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey,dribblers! How yall be?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Ill eat that yellow perch fh


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey dave im good you?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Is any turkey gun legal for bears on WMA during turkey season?



muzzle loader but I think bear must be within a season for the WMA.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Dloop floop


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

hey yo


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

We were trout fishing smith creek last spring and was walking out as it was getting dark and some fellers up at the parking place yelled and said watch out a black bear just run across the path right before yall waked out the woods.Next thing I know this other feller came running out the woods saying he had bout run slap into that bear.He said when he seen it he threw all his fishing tackle down and run.I asked him if he wanted me to walk back in there with him and help him get his stuff but he said the bear could have it.I told him I had a flashlight......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 18, 2015)

Lols sissy boys


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice mess hawk Are those female shellcrackers mixed in there?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 18, 2015)

I kicked ole green teeth right in the knee


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Nice mess hawk Are those female shellcrackers mixed in there?



Yep they are staging up in a little bit deeper water getting ready


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 18, 2015)

Eyes got a triple axle light dooty 4 wheela trail wif a special minivan goose leg hitch fer sale. Normally sale em fer 1250 bit fer you I'll go 1350 mt


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice fh  nice perch  I've been trying to get on them since I moved to ga 10 yrs ago


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

I can't find the sceerd bear thread


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Watched a movie once where a bear kept eatin' folks at a campground.  I was real young, and it kind-a an impression on me.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836182


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yep they are staging up in a little bit deeper water getting ready



When some of them get so fat with aeegs ,they will float up from where they are staged in the channel. Seen that a couple of times out in the middle of the lake off the channel.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Watched a movie once where a bear kept eatin' folks at a campground.  I was real young, and it kind-a an impression on me.



Cujo yep I saw that.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

We have a ton of bear at my lease see tracks everywhere trail cam pics I still walk 400 yards to my stand on a trail  course I have a flash light but I make sure my pistol has 1 chambered  specially durin bow season  

I ran after a 500lb during bow season  man they are fast


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836182



Never run from a bear.....they fast!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836182



bear can outrun any man so they really didn't want him


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> When some of them get so fat with aeegs ,they will float up from where they are staged in the channel. Seen that a couple of times out in the middle of the lake off the channel.



could have caught more but the old rusty hook finally broke on my jig head


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

I am more loling at the deer paw tracks  loling here long time  

And bear stalking human is funny too  they smell see or hear us they are half way to the next county


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I am more loling at the deer paw tracks  loling here long time
> 
> And bear stalking human is funny too  they smell see or hear us they are half way to the next county



I though everybody knew deer had paws.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

Deer got 4 paws with claws


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

The claws don't show in tracks though like cats


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

He did say he was a new deer hunter though so  should I school him  or leave it alone and let him figger it out


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> could have caught more but the old rusty hook finally broke on my jig head


I'm hoping to produce a big catch here pretty soon. I've been jonesin' since my last trip. I know a place that stacks up some really big white crappies. Here's one of them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I kicked ole green teeth right in the knee



Be careful he usally packs a razor.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Nicun ther


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

Is that really a white crappy?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I'm hoping to produce a big catch here pretty soon. I've been jonesin' since my last trip. I know a place that stacks up some really big white crappies. Here's one of them.
> 
> View attachment 829020



Awesome!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

That's gonna eat good


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm ready to go again. Maybe I can talk the little one into a trip Saturday afternoon


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He did say he was a new deer hunter though so  should I school him  or leave it alone and let him figger it out



school him!!!


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Is that really a white crappy?



That one is a black crappie but bigger whites come in. That's just for example.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 18, 2015)

That's a monster speckled perch mtr


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

the whites shake their heads side to side and you find out what paper mouth really means


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2015)

I was lookin for turkey sign an seen where one walked up a road. Them was some of the biggest turkey paw prints I've seen in awhile.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> That's a monster speckled perch mtr



she had one straighten the hook the day before she got that one.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

KD done made the paper!

http://rightwingnews.com/human-interest/newborn-calf-saved-by-quick-thinking-farmer/


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

I thought mtr was trying to pull a fast one wid dat blackwhite croppie.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

They a lot of whites up hera above the house. About 1/3 of what we catch are white. Some medium bigguns too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> KD done made the paper!
> 
> http://rightwingnews.com/human-interest/newborn-calf-saved-by-quick-thinking-farmer/



Wife want use the hot tub anymore T.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol I learned him a little 

Kmc making me lol long time again


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Where at bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

It's a pet peeve of mine when people say catch instead of kill 

Cramer is famous for that


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

The sceerd bear thread


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Evening, guys.
Long day at work and then a whole lot of questions, problems, and registration issues to answer/fix/delete when i signed on here.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Turkey paw funny stuff too


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Cramer just chain-yankin.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I thought mtr was trying to pull a fast one wid dat blackwhite croppie.



I ate most of them before i got a camera. The Blacks were all I had for size to show. The biggest white croppie I ever caught was 18" out of the trees in the back of a lake hartwell creek. Daddy said no to mount and yes to the fry. One of the best fries we ever had!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Looks like I'm working this weekend, I had thought about trying to catch a turkey, but I guess I won't now.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

I said to look for deer tracks paws would be yotes and cats


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, guys.
> Long day at work and then a whole lot of questions, problems, and registration issues to answer/fix/delete when i signed on here.



so who gets it the nuns or mama and baby?

nun flop


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Lol I did catch a gator once and a bear and a few deer I keep them as pets now


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

I love fishing the timber up here. I'll mark a half dozen trees with fish and just go back and forth between them. After you catch a few it seems they leave so we'll go to the next one and come back later.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> That one is a black crappie but bigger whites come in. That's just for example.



LOL. I wasn't even questioning white or black. I thought it might be a tilapia or something. I have never seen a crappie that big. All we got is black ones in the river around here not a third that big.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

My buddy caught a deer in a hog trap. So it is possible.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Cramer just chain-yankin.





That makes more sense now


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Eastonolie or however you spell it is where I hang out most times.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

I caught a cold once


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2015)

Well actually I have caught a deer before, but they were ¾'s dead.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> LOL. I wasn't even questioning white or black. I thought it might be a tilapia or something. I have never seen a crappie that big. All we got is black ones in the river around here not a third that big.



I admit i did the setup for a white crappie and posted a big black. I couldn't find a pic. There are two pretty good places to get big ones in lakes here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

I hope everyone has got their turkey staked out for Saturday. I'm on call but i want to read some good hunting stories.
Just want to kill ONE this year after getting skunked last season.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Me beagles caught a deer one time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> so who gets it the nuns or mama and baby?
> 
> nun flop



I must be more tired than i thought. I have no clue what that means.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> My buddy caught a deer in a hog trap. So it is possible.



I seen that happen once.  Crazy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope everyone has got their turkey staked out for Saturday. I'm on call but i want to read some good hunting stories.
> Just want to kill ONE this year after getting skunked last season.



Me and Virgil rode out to put some mag blocks out today and there were about 60 standing out in field. Counted 7 long beards and one huge one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Me and Virgil rode out to put some mag blocks out today and there were about 60 standing out in field. Counted 7 long beards and one huge one.



Let me guess.... That biggun is reserved for Benji.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

I think it's time for that green beetle spin


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I read somewhere in the fishin' forum how to tell the difference between white or black......but, I don't really think much about it when I'm crappy fishin.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Well actually I have caught a deer before, but they were ¾'s dead.



I hate when that happens. 3/4 dead is 1/4 alive and still hard to handle. A two inch Sunday Go to Meetn fingernail cleaner pocket knife is all I ever have when that happens. A lightered knot cannot be found nowhere.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope everyone has got their turkey staked out for Saturday. I'm on call but i want to read some good hunting stories.
> Just want to kill ONE this year after getting skunked last season.



I patterned one a couple weeks ago. He flies off the roost comes down to the creek and swims over to one particular ridge.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Scraps preachin it


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I might fish a few hours Saturday mornin', not much time.  Won't be turkey huntin'.


----------



## mattech (Mar 18, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Eyes got a triple axle light dooty 4 wheela trail wif a special minivan goose leg hitch fer sale. Normally sale em fer 1250 bit fer you I'll go 1350 mt



I'll take it.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

I patterned them durin deer season  they went to the same tree every nite   Flockin turkey can be predictable


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

I use a feeder to pattern my turkeys.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I read somewhere in the fishin' forum how to tell the difference between white or black......but, I don't really think much about it when I'm crappy fishin.



I found a pic with both, but I'm too lazy to scan it. The whites are more torpedo shaped and a little thicker. the specks make almost a stripe pattern like a perch or sauger.

croppie flop


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Trail cam tells me what time to expect their arrival


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

oostanaula TP


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I read somewhere in the fishin' forum how to tell the difference between white or black......but, I don't really think much about it when I'm crappy fishin.



It's pretty easy. The whites have more of a slope to the forehead and usually look very pale and have fewer spots compared to the black crappie.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Perch have similar markings to the whites but they are more torpedo shapes


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Let me guess.... That biggun is reserved for Benji.



They actually pretty much hunt the north end of the county with KyKevin.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They actually pretty much hunt the north end of the county with KyKevin.



I hope i make it to retirement. Looks like that'll be the only chance i ever get to go hunt and fish.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I use a feeder to pattern my turkeys.


 Haven't you yet learned that they are NOT YOUR turleys? They are OUR turkeys.  But here I go to preachin but I can't cause I can't separate religion from State.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Anyone remember how much TP had to pay for his fan that went bad a few threads back  wife said she smelled something burning when she kicked the ac on this week


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

Preach it scraps


----------



## bigelow (Mar 18, 2015)

They are our turkey


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope i make it to retirement. Looks like that'll be the only chance i ever get to go hunt and fish.



nothing? no days off? vacation?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

can you choot a tuckey flyin over a crik?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

minesis Turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> can you choot a tuckey flyin over a crik?



Yes, but he has to fall on the same side you are on.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes, but he has to fall on the same side you are on.



sometime he got to fall in the crick if it's like duckin.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yes, but he has to fall on the same side you are on.



would that be starboard or port?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> would that be starboard or port?



I don't think so, it has to be on your right or your left.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Preach it scraps


I'm givin ya'll fair warnin that I might go back slidn abit. A young lady is comin over for a visit.

I'm givin ya'll fair warnin that she is technically sound. In the morinin, if Happy, she is goin to transfer all my smartphone photos to my tablet device and then into my computer. Then on to photobucket.

I'm givin ya'll fair warning you don't want me to figure out how to post pictures. 'specially on the cookin channel. I just feel like I will be not be complete until I learn how to post pics.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Anyone remember how much TP had to pay for his fan that went bad a few threads back  wife said she smelled something burning when she kicked the ac on this week


He's tight mouth about money.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 18, 2015)

nite all


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 18, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I'm givin ya'll fair warnin that I might go back slidn abit. A young lady is comin over for a visit.
> 
> I'm givin ya'll fair warnin that she is technically sound. In the morinin, if Happy, she is goin to transfer all my smartphone photos to my tablet device and then into my computer. Then on to photobucket.
> 
> I'm givin ya'll fair warning you don't want me to figure out how to post pictures. 'specially on the cookin channel. I just feel like I will be not be complete until I learn how to post pics.



We'll  be waiting on pics scraps


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think so, it has to be on your right or your left.



Anywhere along about the middle is fine.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> We'll  be waiting on pics scraps


I'm waitin too. She was sposed get off from WH about 11.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Kinda got quiet in here.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

The Awfle Waffle must be workin overtime shift????
WH flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Just me, bigs and Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Now I done ran them off, I got it to myself.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

And Bigs ain't sayin much.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

Sometimes I rest my eyes with my chin in my hand. And hit the floor.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Sleeping at the wheel Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

Sittn hya eatin roasted parched salted peanuts and wonderin why? I could have bought a jar of  Planters done shelled. Ain't like I didn't work hard enough today and need to work more tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2015)

Gonna get out of here, it is an hour earlier up here, but still past my bedtime. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm lookin forward to June and get some first rate Spannish boiled ones. I'll gladly do the shuckin for those.

If somebody could invent a machine that could shuck boiled peanuts you would not see them by the peck nor the pound, but by the ounce like highdollar grocery stores list stuff.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

And I ain't talkin about the kind of "Hot Boildeded ones a tourist can buy up in the Mountains. Been soaked three days to rehydrate last years dried ones . and then boiled in a cast iron pot so they turn black. Then keep them on a simmer for 24 hours or until they sell so they can call them HOT BOILED. I prefer them chilled immediately after they gitright. Just me I reckon, but I do consider myself a connorsuir of sorts on certain things.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

I just don't know. It beats me. I never been to Idaho.  But I can imagine a roadside tourist stand selling HOT BOILED Idaho Potaters, been simmering for three days. 

No wonder the Yankees think we are crazy for liking boilded peanuts.

How does who ever it is get to sell HOT BOILED peanuts just outside the door of the Grand American Coon Hunt main building year after year?? In January of all things .  Ohioans and Ill inoiians and kids buy them and parade around like they are good. That is one time for sure to see where the locals eat is all I can recon.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

She musta got side tracked. If so, kept me from backslideing this time.

Even so, I am going to learn the intricassys of postin pictures one day. And ya'll ain't going to like it when I do.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

For the rest of yall on lookers, I shall leave you with some sleepytime music.



For those interested, better get to sleep quick , for the ROOSTAH crows at 9:40 into this. I ain't tawlkin about no simple minded Game Cock , I'm tawlkin about the Roostah. He cackles the rest of the way.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

Cocka doo datle do. Cocka doo dat 'l do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)

Howdy Scrapy !!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

And some folks wonder why I keep saying a dog has to know how to run them and be willing to run them and then run them before they can tree them.  But most folks like a thirty seconds blast. Done repeated itseft boom bodaboom boom.  Three times.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Howdy Scrapy !!


 Howdy Hooked!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

I might not get back. I got banished off UKC for sayin what I just said.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Why what you say


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

What is it?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Wooooo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin useless ones.


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 19, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 19, 2015)

flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Its raining


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh morning!!


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mourning! Got one for Saturday am!


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Good luck nut, he's a good un


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

looks baited to me.......


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Haven't you yet learned that they are NOT YOUR turleys? They are OUR turkeys.....



Well, if our turkeys don't stop eatin' my corn, Ima shoot em.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

is that a racin chicken with him?


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Excellent turkey strategy nut.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2015)

Nut gonna get him a Mirriam's openin' day.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

I know where a turkey is that'll gobble at geese, horrible turkey clucks, and squeaky bass boat seats.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

WMA bird too.  I'm thinking he ain't got long ta live.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Turkeys and fish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Fish and turkeys


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

WMA birds are smarter than nut's bird he found on the rooster


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

mownin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

high guys


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Turkeys and fish



Turkeys fishn


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Fish and turkeys



Fishn turkeys


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

What up hfh


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

That's one purty turkey nut


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I know where a turkey is that'll gobble at geese, horrible turkey clucks, and squeaky bass boat seats.



Turkeys are very stoopid, but they have amazing instinct to stay alive. They do get love sick and make an occasional mistake though.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Got a report from the club that they are gobbling good but all henned up. Looks like a late Mornin early adernoon Hunt. Go in the morn to listen to the music


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Then on to the piggys in the evening


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Got a report from the club that they are gobbling good but all henned up. Looks like a late Mornin early adernoon Hunt. Go in the morn to listen to the music



I think hunting them henned up is not that hard. Just slowly follow them and occasionally call. When the boss hen realizes you are following she will come looking for you, and bring the gobbler. I killed a big one like that a couple years ago. I had about 10 hens walk past me about 5 yards away before the gobbler came into range.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm thinking of going to my heard county lease Friday night, camping in the van and hunt Saturday morning.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Not sure yet though.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

I heard that


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Back to work for me  later


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

True


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey oops


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey oooooooooops


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo.    Ooooooooooops


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

I been on a few turkey hunts, and they were a lot of fun, but, just doesn't seem to be enough meat in a wild bird to justify the effort.  To each his own, I recon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

If you turkey hunt for the meat then I agree its not worth it. I enjoy the chess match of turkey hunting. Even though I always loose. Lol


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

lol


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> If you turkey hunt for the meat then I agree its not worth it. I enjoy the chess match of turkey hunting. Even though I always loose. Lol



I love being in the woods. But the water keeps me going during turkey time.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey oops





mattech said:


> Hey oooooooooops





mattech said:


> Woooooooooooooo.    Ooooooooooops



I was not ignoring you.. I can only read a post or two and then I'm redirected to the ap store... It's very frustrating.. I think homo3 should be tasked with fixing this issue.. I can live with the clock bein off


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm on it oopsone


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

got it covered


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

i got this


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

oh yeah


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

matt plays chess with turkeys and loses.. hes a dum dum


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

no more ap store


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

i flapped


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

sorry lil fella, try again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

what in tarnation...!


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I was not ignoring you.. I can only read a post or two and then I'm redirected to the ap store... It's very frustrating.. I think homo3 should be tasked with fixing this issue.. I can live with the clock bein off




Prayers sent, mine is starting to do that a lot more recently to. Very aggravating.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 19, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> I'm on it oopsone





hdm03 said:


> got it covered





hdm03 said:


> i got this



^^^ this is why you're such a leader... We could all learn something from you


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Yo!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

How many?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey mig


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Slow Billy today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy taking a nap in his ford?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey MG


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2015)

hey y'all


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

My head is killin me.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Hay, y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 19, 2015)

tp hung ova?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

sup fellas


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

whats up bo$$$


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

I survived the mutiny today


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

TP drank allot last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Good  day Martin.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I keep having to reset my wireless modem every 10 minutes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

what mutiny?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

that's terrible boss


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

You should get a new one.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

or hardwire into it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

hardwire flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Morning sorry I'm late.


----------



## Yota Love (Mar 19, 2015)

I was Useful this morning and my Boss posted it all over Bulletin Board.....Made me Angry.

I was trying to be Useles.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 19, 2015)

Doe checkin out GON.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

that's an awesome looking deer.  Love the white around the hooves.  That thing needs a full body mount!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

bbl


----------



## oops1 (Mar 19, 2015)

But why are you feeding corn durin turkey season.. Nutnut?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

What's going on in here?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> What's going on in here?



Very little.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Pretty deer


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Doe


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

A female deer


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

This weather is depressing


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

that isn't a buck deer


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

What's a buck deer?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

a deer with dangling parts


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

From where


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

their head?  you know; antlers and what not


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

White tail buck deer.....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Munchin' on clover.....


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

One of the few country songs I know ^^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

a whitetail boy deer munching on clover


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

male deer


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> One of the few country songs I know ^^^^



I like Crimson and Clover too.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

deer flap


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Over and over.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

well crap; the birthday boy stole my flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Think you missed it there 03.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

dang it. I'm too slow


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

And it aint my Birfday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Yall behave yourselves Mrs Hornet in here.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

Chubby 'ol groundhog, croakin' bullfrog......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

yeah right.....next you're going to tell me you don't have racin' chickens or goats


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall behave yourselves Mrs Hornet in here.



she likes to follow me around.....she a big fan of mine


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Aint nobody got racing chickens cept Ridirt.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Surprise surprise


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I like surprises


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hope it is money.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I need money.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 19, 2015)

MT's givin' money away.....sez he don't need no trailer no more


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Nope, not money


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

I told my wife I was gonna call and order the trailer this morning, so she's been online all day trying to find a deal. Lol


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope it is money.



i hope it's a selfie.....i love selfies


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

My cows are hungry.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> I told my wife I was gonna call and order the trailer this morning, so she's been online all day trying to find a deal. Lol



did you tell her i said hey this morning too?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Nope, not money



I never did like matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

He wont give me no money.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

money flop?


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok, money for Bo$$, but that's it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

I used to beat up lil kids and take their money.....


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

now they beat me up and take mine.....


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

These pop up redirects are rough.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm just kidding.....


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

lol's


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

I like pop ups.....


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

keep it clean guy's LOL


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Um...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

tsk tsk tsk


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

It was the phrase Matt


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

shame on y'all


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Go to YouTube and type school bus fight, going hard


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Devil post^^^^


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Gobble gobble gobble


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

don't make me come back in here; i won't be so nice next time


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

final warning


----------



## oops1 (Mar 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> View attachment 829103
> 
> shame on y'all



Those are push-ups


----------



## oops1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Homo3 means bidness


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

TP must have washed something


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

like what?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

don't get it


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Go to YouTube and type school bus fight, going hard



excellent roll models......


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

seems like a nice community


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

3:07pm


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> excellent roll models......





hdm03 said:


> seems like a nice community



I'm surprised how many tines the trigger was pulled at close range and it didn't appear anyone was shot. Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

The guys recording it had me lol ing


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

I think T.P. was the guy recording it.


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

didn't get to hear them...I'm in a conference call meeting..


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

rydert said:


> didn't get to hear them...I'm in a conference call meeting..



It's worth going back and listening


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

It's in Alabama.... Roll Tide! lol


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

I just video'd a school bus scrap. Lemme see if I can figure out how to post it.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> TP must have washed something



It ain't me this time. I ain't cleant nuttin.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 19, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

sound like they need a bigger piece


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Pew pew pew, geon outta hur


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Some stranger caught some big old bass with huge pupils


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> It's worth going back and listening



lol-ing.....yep, commentary made it better....


----------



## rydert (Mar 19, 2015)

didn't nobody act like the shooting was a big deal......odd....


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Some stranger caught some big old bass with huge pupils



ODR tryin to pull a fast one with the help of thumb ring dude.......Aint no way on this earth either of those bass is 12 lbs  and he'd be lucky if one of went 10


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

A large jet plane crashed on a farm in the middle of rural South Carolina. 

Panic stricken, the local sheriff mobilized and descended on the farm in force. 

By the time they got there, the aircraft was totally destroyed with only a burned 
hull left smoldering in a tree line that bordered the farm. 

The sheriff and his men entered the smoking mess but could find no remains of 
anyone. 

They spotted the farmer plowing a field not too far away as if nothing 
had happened. They hurried over to the man's tractor. 

"Hank," the sheriff yelled, panting and out of breath, "Did you see this terrible 
accident happen?" 

"Yep. Sure did," the farmer mumbled unconcerned, cutting off the tractor's engine. 

"Do you realize that is Air Force One, the airplane of the President of the United States?" 

"Yep." 

"Were there any survivors?" 

"Nope. They's all kilt straight out," the farmer answered. "I done buried them all myself. 
Took me most of the morning." 

"President Obama is dead?" the sheriff asked. 

"Well," the farmer grumbled, restarting his tractor, "He kept a-saying he wasn't... 
But you know how bad that sun of a gun lies."


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Lol...


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Herro


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Y'all just aint right today.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

LOLing at above posts


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I gotta go to  work function tonight


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope they feed us good


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

That little girl looks evil


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Work Flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> That little girl looks evil



Yes she does!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Krun


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Werd Mg


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Mar 19, 2015)

About to drive so ya'll hold the fort down


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Couple upsets in BBall tourney. Ga state beat Baylor


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

TP ain't allowed to wash nothing
He makes it rain when he washes something
and it don't matter what.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey KRun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Bunch of Billy's at work today. Pot stirring billy got mad cause I hurt his ego and started fussing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey, didnt flop it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Got tattletale billy to email my boss.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Auditor billy don't understand what he is auditing.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Cube girl is still my buddy.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> ODR tryin to pull a fast one with the help of thumb ring dude.......Aint no way on this earth either of those bass is 12 lbs  and he'd be lucky if one of went 10



Billy tolt me to reply to it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Luckik is here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Luck is a tactical feller


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys

Hey Mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey luk I catch bass that go 12 all the time


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Lukikus


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Boss Hey Fuzzy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

LoL


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

What chall doing


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

flop


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

ODR is funny


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi Dawg

Gots to go chase some buses!

Later Gators


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm dranking


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Good flop Kayran


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Thumb ring and Sunday shoes.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hey luk I catch bass that go 12 all the time



The big ones are easy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I aint started yet


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Fuzzy hey TP


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Ole Luk can take out 20 isis fighters with one shot


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Just tool KyKevin some sausage and cracklings.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I need to make some kracklin cornbread


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't know where they get these billys, but they sure enough all billy.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

it's an epidemic Fuzzy runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 19, 2015)

nice flop karen


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> Go to YouTube and type school bus fight, going hard



That's nuts


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks Nitram I stolt one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I need to make some kracklin cornbread



Do you run your cracklins thru a blender first KRun?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm fast approaching my 10,000th post
I am thinking about my speech.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Do you run your cracklins thru a blender first KRun?



Truth be told I have never made it but I do
like it you gots a good recipe.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Anybody wanna take bets on how long the Huge south Georgia bass thread will last?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Is Bama here? Then maybe 1 hr.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

They need a bigger gun sound like.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Awwww heck, somebody done brought out a piece!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

I really like his fishing shoes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

I ain't got no fishing shoes


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Magnum5 done made the On-Topic forum!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I really like his fishing shoes.



I need to upgrade my fishin shoes....I feel embarrassed now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

K is stuck in the mud. He made the news http://www.thebrunswicknews.com/new...01f-acd9-5e95-b871-56e77892969c.html?mode=jqm


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

K's a lucky man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

K is exhausted but he is OK.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

HUGE south Georgia bass thread wont make it through the night


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Boy was I wrong it didn't last another 2 minutes


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Why it go by by fh


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

What up got off early tanite  going to drink this cold away  got a sore throat and cough startin


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I need to upgrade my fishin shoes....I feel embarrassed now.



Sell those to ODR, i am sure he would wear them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Pnut fixing to open a beer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 19, 2015)

Wood chuck!
Wood chuck!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 19, 2015)

You got me pegged bo$$. Got to go to the CPG appreciation dinner tonite though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Wood Chuck Ale is good.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cyl!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> You got me pegged bo$$. Got to go to the CPG appreciation dinner tonite though.



Do they have a happy hour?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Later nut have fun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Nut getting an award


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

I am beginning to doubt odr's stats in his signature line.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Nut  won the #1 county peanut grower award


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Why it go by by fh



It got usless


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Sell those to ODR, i am sure he would wear them.



OR likes more of the "Sunday go to meeting" look when snagging mega bass.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't like bass fishers. So I don't read bass threads


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 19, 2015)

Bass are good eatin', MM.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

I like a good bass fillet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2015)

Next big bass I catch I'll to a video of how to fillet w big bass and poast it


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Next big bass I catch I'll to a video of how to fillet w big bass and poast it



I hope there are still some left for yall to fillet after the fish fry i had the other night


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I am beginning to doubt odr's stats in his signature line.



It's eatin his lunch knowing he cant post on here and has to refer to himself in the second person


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I don't like bass fishers. So I don't read bass threads



That's very hurtful...........


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

I haven't looked at it that way, fh....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Thumb ring and Sunday shoe are good bass catchers.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Thumb ring and Sunday shoe are good bass catchers.



I thought only chicks wore thumb rings?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

They musta tokk down the Big Souf GA Bass thread already. I couldn;t find it


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What up got off early tanite  going to drink this cold away  got a sore throat and cough startin



Took me a while to get over that stuff, nearly two weeks.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Did yall know bruce jenner is trying to be a woman?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Did yall know bruce jenner is trying to be a woman?



Another example that Liberalism is a mental disorder.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Did yall know bruce jenner is trying to be a woman?



He already drives like one.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I thought only chicks wore thumb rings?



Chicks and mega-beast bass catchers!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> He already drives like one.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Another example that Liberalism is a mental disorder.



Yeah im not buying their excuse that there is nothing wrong with that and it is normal.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

t.p. said:


> he already drives like one.



ouch


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I feel degraded he could have said most 
womans.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Fish hawk has a picture of kim kardashian taped on the front of his kayak. he winks at her everytime he catches a fish


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I started driving from the right side of the 
truck at 12 think I can drive pretty good.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

754 I am self censoring


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess its better than him having a picture of bruce taped on there.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I started driving from the right side of the
> truck at 12 think I can drive pretty good.



Some women drive better than others, but i still feel uncomfortable when i see one behind the wheel


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't put me in a peg hole, I don't likes it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Some women drive better than others, but i still feel uncomfortable when i see one behind the wheel



Then just close your eyes.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok where is my backup?????????????


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Nothing, No one?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

thuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Has the local cat gots all your tongues?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Boss you got a good recipe for me.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

wing wing anyone home


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Why won't y'all talk to me.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll stick up for you krun. Not ALL wimmens drive bad


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

I think a big ole bass ate em


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Made his eyes pop out


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks MG


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Gots to pay attention to tv. My buckeyes are hangin tough with VCU


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

all women drive bad, except for Karen.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe that's where everybody at.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

T.P. said:


> all women drive bad, except for Karen.



Nice try TP.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Commercial


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

But thanks for the try.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

FYI I sent tp one.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Woohoo


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I take it they are winning MG


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have 11 family members for dinner Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Women can Drive









a man crazy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Gonna smoke a big but and grill some
chicken breasts and make a big salad, not
sure what else yet.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Women can Drive
> 
> Yes we can, but if the shoe fits, just saying.
> 
> ...



Yes we can, but if the shoe fits, just saying.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

1 more note in jax and I am headin home  finally hired a not so useless billy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> 1 more note in jax and I am headin home  finally hired a not so useless billy



Hope it works out for ya Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Krun= good driver


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Me too 2


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Krun= good driver



Well at least a competent one. Thanks


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I take it they are winning MG



It's back and forth. Bucks are the underdog. Not supposed to win. We've heard that before though


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Practicing my flop skills. Want to be ready next time one comes around


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

I picked Ohio State in this round


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Bam


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

VCU is a good team. Bucks have a phenomenal fresh. guard


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Apple pancakes for supper.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey oops.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey thereCC


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Goin to


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Take this one


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

To the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Buckeyes win. Woohoo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Close game gut. I got Ohio State loosing in next round


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy was a pretty good BB player back in the day. He had a mean one hand set shot.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Billy was a pretty good BB player back in the day. He had a mean one hand set shot.



That wasn't ben gay you smelt on him either. That was Skoal !


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy had to swallow his skoal during the game


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

He had a lot of turnovers though.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

His team wore wife beaters for jerseys


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Somebody deleted posts after I flopped. That ain't fair


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Yea I don't see em Gettin to far but it was a good game. That's why I love the tournament


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

They got Arizona in the next round. Prolly go home adder that one


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Wife had the meeting today with the school  she said she was very civil when she asked if their heads were stuck in an uncomfortable place


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

Good wife Biggs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

New toy today.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice Dave.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

We went down the Flint last summer in the scanoe and the weight of it almost kilt us, this is a Wasatch Emotion, hybrid canoe/kayak..................13'3" 600# capacity.........weighs 96# and has a skeg wheel built in so one man can handle it.....Maiden voyage this Saturday...


----------



## karen936 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm out for the nite, be good


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Night KRun


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> We went down the Flint last summer in the scanoe and the weight of it almost kilt us, this is a Wasatch Emotion, hybrid canoe/kayak..................13'3" 600# capacity.........weighs 96# and has a skeg wheel built in so one man can handle it.....Maiden voyage this Saturday...



Nice! Where you takin it this weekend?


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I'm out for the nite, be good



Night night


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2015)

Nighty night, krun.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey boo boo. Let's have a pickanick


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Nice boat there LD


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

It's a little slow in herea tonight


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Cool LD


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey bigs. You on your way back from jaxville


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

Big creek on new lease. I think it is Flat shoals creek. Southern Troup county.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Big creek on new lease. I think it is Flat shoals creek. Southern Troup county.



You north of 185 or south?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

Thinkin' about Kracker. Somebody post some music?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Is that Waylon in your avy LD


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Tomorra mg


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You north of 185 or south?



West.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Is that Waylon in your avy LD



In honor of Kracker. a dearly beloved member who has moved on  to the next level.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 19, 2015)

Post me sssomewaylon ssomebboddy.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 19, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> West.



Sorry Dave I ment east or west but you read through the chemical inbalance in my brain


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Here you go Dave


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread is like a bad green tooth, it just don't want to go away.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

What idiot came up with that stupid title anyway?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Waylon got here and LD left.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

Every where U look U see the ol thang lookin backat yea.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

Lets worry about which idiot start the nexten.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Shut it down and put it out of it's misery.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

Its greener than comit.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey Bee Kay.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

bammer is pullen another triple time for the same pay.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hay Bee dawg


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Got to run some cracklins through the blender. Hope it works. Wife ask me if it would cause a lot of grease in her blender. Told her no.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy is here and it ain't even midnight


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

He been down at the WH all afternoon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

Well doggy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2015)

Kay dawg.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bruce Jenner still thinks he is a woman


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Fish Hawk still has kim kardashians picture taped on the front of his kayak.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Tomorra mg



You get to do any fishin while your there. I used to live there and we'd go up on the north side along the river and catch trout and reds


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Put you up some Waylon LD.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapys gone now. Wifi must be down at the Waffle House


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

Hopefully this one sticks


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Its stuck


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Anybody heard about a monster bass caught in south GA


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

I caught a cold


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

I heard there was a thread about it earlier but I couldn't find it


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Vikings on tanite


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I caught a cold



That's not good. I dealt with one for over a week


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Anybody heard about a monster bass caught in south GA



I heard they ate it


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Bet it tasted good


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy got to talking about those Spanish runner peanuts last night and got me to craving some boiled ones.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

boiled peanuts are addictive


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Looks like its whack a mole night across the board. Must have a hole in the fence again.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He been down at the WH all afternoon.


No, I think she eloped or something. I been working on my troy built Tiller.  I might have it back together by when ever it dries up.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

I guess everybody is just useless tonight


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

I got an urge to plant two weeks ago but too wet so I bought some garden soil and planted seed in pots. They have not even come up yet.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I got an urge to plant two weeks ago but too wet so I bought some garden soil and planted seed in pots. They have not even come up yet.



I would go get my money back!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

I put taters and squash in yesterday. Ground still had a lot of moisture in it. I tilled it twice this week trying to get it to dry out


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope my neighbor gets his tiller up and running so I can borrow it in a few weeks


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

gsp754 said:


> Bet it tasted good



Bass is delicious. So I've been told


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I would like to get some onion planted, but ground is too wet.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Little early for planting for me


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I hope my neighbor gets his tiller up and running so I can borrow it in a few weeks



You can borrow it again but please fix it Before you bring it back this time. Please,, pretty please.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You can borrow it again but please fix it Before you bring it back this time. Please,, pretty please.



Sorry. Those weeds growing through the cracks in the driveway were driving me nuts


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Bass is delicious. So I've been told



You were told right! EAT MORE BASS


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe I was a descendant of a Viking raid


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

State Trooper in here, yall watch your speed.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 19, 2015)

Later pui bed time


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

Last year I got ready to plant and my tiller was gone. I checked with all my borrowing neighbors that I too borrow from. I figured it got stolen. Two weeks later it showed back up.  Not running of course. Turns out he was a friend of my son.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Busy day


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (Mar 19, 2015)

I wore out a borrowed tiller so I broke down and bought one this year. Got it off Craigslist. Only used twice I got it for less than 1/2 price. Cub cadet rear tine. It does the job


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

mt is quite the machinist


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

yello


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> mt is quite the machinist



That's my 80% lower


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

big bass chunks were had at the club 33 tonight


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Holla


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's my 80% lower



20% from the bottom aint too bad a percentile considerin'


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Wonder if that JB Weld will stay on matt?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

I just wonder how he could do that with a ronco drill set


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 19, 2015)

Hay


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

I hope so


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

i lost count


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

how many holes is that?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Lock er down.


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> how many holes is that?



Juan


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Two


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Thirty fibe


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

As many as it takes


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

Just needs a little buffing


----------



## mattech (Mar 19, 2015)

And polishing


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

fifteen


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

how many more?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I would shoot it like it is.


----------



## gsp754 (Mar 19, 2015)

42+1


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

mattech said:


> That's my 80% lower


 Leave off the trend part. That's my 80%er.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

put enuff holes together and you do get just one


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

not enuff ?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> put enuff holes together and you do get just one


Bigger holes = less holes


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

i herd mt could polish gud


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Bigger holes = less holes



that's the hole universe


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Whole is equal to the sum of it's parts.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Whole is equal to the sum of it's parts.



the hole is the parts that's missin'


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

wurm hole


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

power pole fishin' hole


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

I like matt, he gave me some money.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

The whole hole universe.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Winding down


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't want to be the one to finish it. I wouldn't know what to do. Might keep write on talkin to myself.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I like matt, he gave me some money.



that's a trick question


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

better to have green teefs than no teefs


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

how much I owe for the patent tred?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

hey i'll be right back


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

20 more. I should be OK. I'll just talk to myself in paragraphs.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

hold this just a second


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

scrapy is creative


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

that bass was gud tonight red meat an all


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

my kitchen smells like I been cleaning fish. But I haven't.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

you need to do laundry agin if the dishes are done


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

KyDawg are you just waitin'?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> you need to do laundry agin if the dishes are done



They are still in the drain side. They stay in the drain side. Why put them in a cabinet just to take them back out?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> KyDawg are you just waitin'?


 I think his mouth is watering for a flop, blocker, shut 'er down, all in one.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

Wonder if that has ever happened?


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> They are still in the drain side. They stay in the drain side. Why put them in a cabinet just to take them back out?



be sure to check all your pockets when your stuff goes in the dryer


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

That one you stuffed in your pocket will stink it up


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hang on


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> KyDawg are you just waitin'?



Got one finger on the lock er down button.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Bout time for this one to go.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 19, 2015)

next full moon will be


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 19, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> That one you stuffed in your pocket will stink it up


I hardly ever wash clothes in the kitchen sink. The utility room just smells like a utility room.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2015)

Full


----------

